# My new Husqvarna 445 won't stay running.



## spadafore (Sep 7, 2009)

So I returned it to TSC.  I have no more than 2 hours on the saw doing very light cutting.  Today it stalled out so I started it again. Then in the middle of a cut it stalled again.  After starting it about six times it would not start again.  It acted like it was flooded.  I left it set for 20 minutes came back to it and it started on the second pull.  It still would not idle without stalling.  I took it TSC and explained what was going on.  I said I was limbing.  He said what, a lemon? No, I was limbing, never mind.  He said he could give me my money back or replace the saw.  I said I would take a replacement.  At the end of the transaction he said well I hope you don't break this saw also.  This struck a nerve with me.  I explained to him that if I buy something brand new I expect it to run like brand new and is humor is a little off base as far as I am concerned.  The replacement saw has not stalled once.  Knock on wood.


----------



## granpajohn (Sep 8, 2009)

Had similar problem with my 345 when new, about 5 years ago. I don't know if they are related, but I did contact Husky, (at the time newly part of Electrolux). and yelled that it's A Brand New Saw!, and so on. 
Consulted Arborsite.com and realized that I had to cut off those foolish plastic limiters they put on the carb adjusting screws. After that, a slight turn of a screwdriver was all it took. Ran, well, like new.

Keep it in mind as you run the new saw. Mine had only seen a few tanks of fuel at the time. 

Mine's not a 445, so might not be related; I'm not sure.


----------



## pilot-werx (Sep 8, 2009)

Have the same saw and had the same problem...  Look in the manual and find the low end mixture screw on the carburetor.  I am not sure of the direction to turn, but turn the low end mixture screw to increase the fuel to air ratio.  Basically at idle, the engine is not getting enough fuel to run...  Also, increasing the idle a little does not hurt.


----------



## Gooserider (Sep 10, 2009)

pilot-werx said:
			
		

> Have the same saw and had the same problem...  Look in the manual and find the low end mixture screw on the carburetor.  I am not sure of the direction to turn, but turn the low end mixture screw to increase the fuel to air ratio.  Basically at idle, the engine is not getting enough fuel to run...  Also, increasing the idle a little does not hurt.


 Agreed on increasing the idle a LITTLE, but remember you need to keep the idle low enough that the chain doesn't move when idling... (Important safety item...)

Gooserider


----------



## kenskip1 (Sep 11, 2009)

Counter clockwise to increase the fuel mixture. It is the screw the closest to the cylinder.That is where all the velocity is, that is required to draw the mixture from the carb into the intake port. No more than .25=1/4 of a turn should get you into the safe zone, Ken


----------

